# Sahra Wagenknecht - Anne Will (Erste HD) - 11.12.2013. - 28x



## tommot1152 (12 Dez. 2013)




----------



## redbeard (12 Dez. 2013)

Dit wär so ne hübsche, wenn sie sich nur nicht immer geben würde, als hätte sie nen Stock verschluckt...

:thx: für die Caps!


----------



## Suicide King (12 Dez. 2013)

Auch meinen Dank.
Sie ist nicht nur schön, sondern auch schlau. UNd sie ist eine der wenigen Personen in der Politik der man noch glauben kann.


----------



## immo (12 Dez. 2013)

schöne bilder.


----------



## wurm1 (12 Dez. 2013)

Schöne Beine:thx::thumbup:


----------



## fredclever (12 Dez. 2013)

Klasse die Sara danke sehr


----------



## Soulwounds (13 Dez. 2013)

Einfach Klasse die Frau Danke


----------



## comatron (13 Dez. 2013)

Könnte man den Oskar direkt wie so'n bisschen beneiden.


----------



## peggy1 (13 Dez. 2013)

Hat was.......


----------



## hoshi21 (13 Dez. 2013)

links ist schön


----------



## mark lutz (13 Dez. 2013)

gute caps sinds danke


----------



## mueller-jockel (13 Dez. 2013)

vielen Dank für die schönen Bilder!


----------



## Trojanski (17 Dez. 2013)

Schönen Dank für die Sahra


----------



## qwert44 (30 Nov. 2015)

:thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx:


----------



## Kuhlmann (1 Dez. 2015)

Warum ist diese hübsche Frau mit so einen alten Knacker verheiratet ?


----------



## SiouxsieSioux (7 Dez. 2015)

Danke für die Bilder.


----------



## tvgirlslover (7 Dez. 2015)

Danke für die Caps. Sahra hat sehr schöne Beine.


----------



## rolon (7 Dez. 2015)

Danke für die hübsche Sahra:thx:


----------



## orgamin (4 Aug. 2020)

Die schönsten Beine in der Politik :thx:


----------



## Eagle (17 Okt. 2020)

Wow top Aufnahmen


----------

